# Opinions? New Unger's Bible Handbook.



## sevenzedek (Sep 7, 2012)

What are the opinions of ye fine fellows of the PB concerning the New Unger's Bible Handbook? It was recommended to me years ago. I bought one, but haven't looked much at it. From what theological tradition does it come? Is it good? Bad? Tolerable?

View attachment 3065


----------



## baron (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure about the New Unger's Bible Handbook, but his theological tradiation was Baptist Dispensationalism. He taught at Dallas Theological Seminary. I attended a church he planted when he was a young man, some of the original members said he was preoccupied with Demons and was chasing demons in his early years. But I heard he grew out of that.


----------

